# Snip's Chakalaka Eggs on Toast



## Snip 13 (Oct 8, 2012)

Homemade Chakalaka

1/2 a cup of sunflower or light olive oil
1 large onion chopped
2 large red or green peppers (sweet peppers not chillies)
1 tsp bbq spice
1 tsp peri peri powder
1 tbsp of curry powder
6 large tomatoes grated or finely chopped
4 large carrots peeled and grated
1 cup of sliced greenbeans
1 tsp of aromat or sea salt
1/4 cup of white grape vinegar

Warm oil in a pot, add peppers, onions, bbq spice, peri peri spice and curry powder. Fry till onions and peppers are soft.
Add carrots, tomatoes and greenbeans and mix well.
Simmer gently for 15 mins. Stir often. Add aromat or salt and vinegar and simmer for 5 mins more.
Spoon into jars and boil in a water bath for 10 mins and refridgerate once cool.
Relish will last a few months in the fridge.
Could also be served as is without canning but use within 1 week.

Chakalaka Eggs

Whisk 6 large eggs well with a splash of milk and salt and pepper. 
Melt a tbsp of butter in a large pan or use olive oil. Gently scramble eggs till almost set. Stir in half a cup of chakalaka and serve on warm toast.


----------



## kimmo (Oct 8, 2012)

Aah Snip you are a star!  I have been wanting a chakalaka recipe for ages.  Thanks so much.  I miss this fabulous relish.  The French don't really like spicy, so chutneys, achar etc are not to be found.  Wonderful to have this, thanks.  I found a fab recipe for a chutney that is almost 100% Mrs Balls. I make it in huge quantities as a lot of my friends now love it.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 8, 2012)

kimmo said:


> Aah Snip you are a star! I have been wanting a chakalaka recipe for ages. Thanks so much. I miss this fabulous relish. The French don't really like spicy, so chutneys, achar etc are not to be found. Wonderful to have this, thanks. I found a fab recipe for a chutney that is almost 100% Mrs Balls. I make it in huge quantities as a lot of my friends now love it.


 
Only a pleasure  You can make it with or without the vinegar. I like a bit of a tang, makes it taste a bit like veggie atchar and it last longer in the fridge.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 12, 2012)

This sounds lovely Snip..thank you for sharing


----------



## pacanis (Oct 12, 2012)

It sounds like a good breakfast to start your day.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks guys  Chakalaka is very traditional. I like adding it to eggs but we eat it as a side with meat and served with fresh bread in South Africa. It also nice mixed with cooked rice as a warm salad.


----------



## Janet H (Oct 12, 2012)

What is peri peri powder?  Sounds intriguing.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 13, 2012)

Janet H said:


> What is peri peri powder? Sounds intriguing.


 
Peri-peri just means Chilli chilli in Portuguese. You could use chilli powder instead  Didn't know you guys don't get peri peri there.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 13, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Peri-peri just means Chilli chilli in Portuguese. You could use chilli powder instead  Didn't know you guys don't get peri peri there.


 Thanks Snip, this looks so good, the warm rice salad got me. I'm a salad nut
kades


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 13, 2012)

Sounds delicious 

We don't have peri peri, but depending on where you live, we have lots of dried or ground hot peppers available. From what I read, ground cayenne would be a good substitute.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 14, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Thanks Snip, this looks so good, the warm rice salad got me. I'm a salad nut
> kades


Hope you enjoy it  Chakalaka is very versatile and it's a great relish to eat along side just about any protein. It's good on sandwiches, salad, pizza or anything that needs a little zip!


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 14, 2012)

GotGarlic said:


> Sounds delicious
> 
> We don't have peri peri, but depending on where you live, we have lots of dried or ground hot peppers available. From what I read, ground cayenne would be a good substitute.


 
Any red chilli powder will work, just watch out for cayenne. Sometimes cayenne is very spicy so maybe add a bit less 
Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 30, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Peri-peri just means Chilli chilli in Portuguese. You could use chilli powder instead  Didn't know you guys don't get peri peri there.



We get it here and Peri Peri sauce...it is lovely


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 30, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Thanks Snip, this looks so good, the warm rice salad got me. I'm a salad nut
> kades



Kades, me too...I so love salads, one good thing about summer


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------

